# biunivocal relation



## SYLVIU

Witam
chciałam spytać jakbyście przetłumaczyli 'biunivocal relation'? chodzi o wzajemną relację?


----------



## majlo

Where did you come across the word _biunivocal_?


----------



## roccodaone

Although there are several references to this word I really can't think of an explanation. Univocal means "having one meaning". Adding the prefix "bi-" seems to be at variace with the original meaning. Is it another _nerd word_ like pronounciate?


----------



## kknd

I'd guess that _univocal_ would be _jednoznaczny_ in Polish, but _biunivocal_ seems to be self-contradictory; how can it _bi_ and _uni_ at the same time? It'd be better to use just _bi_ in this case for me...

Did you mean _pronounce_ or _pronounciation_? Here it's considered as contamination; here it says that it's generally pronounce (clearly).


----------



## roccodaone

I meant pronounciate  As a weird word that came along with "pwned", "leet" and all those, what I call them, nerd words.

We know that this words doesn't actually exist. As Wikipedia says it was created  "By confusion of pronounce with pronunciation", and therefore it's a contamination. I'm all for correct pronunciation and spelling and words like this make me sick.


----------



## friketrike

Biunivocal Relation is a mathematical term meaning one-to-one. A biunivocal relation between sets A and B means that an element a from set A is related to one and only one element b from the set B which, in it's own right, is solely related to a. 
The difference between this and univocal is that univocal does not exclude the possibility of many-to-one relations, where for example, one word has a single meaning but its synonyms have the same meaning. A biunivocal relation would require words to have a single meaning as well as it would require each meaning to be ascribed to a single word (no synonyms!)
I hope this helps.


----------



## Pass My Neighbor

Thanks man.


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> I'd guess that _univocal_ would be _jednoznaczny_ in Polish, but _biunivocal_ seems to be self-contradictory; how can it _bi_ and _uni_ at the same time? It'd be better to use just _bi_ in this case for me...
> 
> Did you mean _pronounce_ or _pronounciation_? Here it's considered as contamination; here it says that it's generally pronounce (clearly).


 You meant of course "pronunciation"?


----------



## robin74

friketrike said:


> Biunivocal Relation is a mathematical term meaning one-to-one.


Is it the same as bijective relation then? Because the latter is called "bijekcja" in Polish.


----------



## BezierCurve

Going back to the question - it'd be "wzajemnie jednoznaczny/-na/-ne", wouldn't it?


----------



## Outsider

robin74 said:


> Is it the same as bijective relation then? Because the latter is called "bijekcja" in Polish.


Yes, one-to-one relation means the same as biunivocal relation (and the same as bijection).


----------



## majlo

Wow, that's called reflex.


----------

